#ubuntu-ngo 2010-11-22
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-11-23
<dholbach> good morning!
<Biana> An open proxy has been found on your host. Please disconnect from the network before you are forcefully removed. Join #freenode for more information.
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-11-24
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-11-25
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-11-26
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-11-21
<highvoltage> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-11-22
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-11-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-11-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-11-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-11-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-11-20
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-11-21
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-11-22
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-11-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-11-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-11-22
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-11-17
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-11-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-11-19
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-11-20
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-11-21
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning :D
#ubuntu-ngo 2015-11-19
<qwebirc97403> Hi,
<qwebirc97403> I am CEO of NGO, and I want to se how we can partner up?
